

The World's Most Innovative Companies - Fice
http://www.forbes.com/innovative-companies/

======
alid
Awesome quote: "Innovators ask provocative questions that challenge the status
quo. They observe the world like anthropologists to detect new ways of doing
things. They network with people who don’t look or think like them to gain
radically different perspectives. They experiment relentlessly to test new
ideas and try out new experiences. Finally, these behaviors trigger new
associations which let them to connect the unconnected, thereby producing
disruptive ideas."

------
jfaucett
This was a very interesting list. I like to see redhat on it, it seems to
prove there's a viable open source revenue model. Also I'm interested as to
why Baidu is "one of the most innovative", sure they're big but is that
innovation - also from my limited memory of the press around them I'm pretty
sure they cooperate with the chinese gov't on blacklisting search terms and
general information hiding from the chinese people - definately not
innovative.

